# Bringing my own car to Italy



## sgtanne (May 24, 2011)

We are moving to Ravello May 1, 2012...can we bring our own car into Italy and register it there if we have an address??


----------



## jhu05181 (Jul 26, 2011)

We hav just drove our car from Scotland to Italy.we didn't need 2 register it.we just made sure we had insurance and breakdown cover that was Europe wide.L x


----------



## sgtanne (May 24, 2011)

But you are not planning to live in Italy for a year are you???


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

its complicated..what isnt... they have to sort out all the registration details and it has to be tested that it complies.. the driving schools here in italy generally do the forms for you and make contact with the people that will test it.. hard to say a cost because every make is different as is every province.. 

its not legal but the suggestion of carrying on with your Spanish papers is not stupid.. you have a few months anyway and really if you keep it insured and roadworthy and do not have an accident or get stopped too many times by the police you should be ok...

i guess my thoughts are that if the car is not worth a lot it isnt worth it.. if its just been bought and has all the guarantees and no need for the italian mot for a couple of years then go for it.. but it will take a few months anyway so make sure all your paperwork is up to date and will last.. the other thought is that to buy here you need to be resident so i presume to register a vehicle here you will need to be also..maybe get your residency sorted first and then see how you feel about your car


----------



## jhu05181 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah we will b here for a year at least.if longer than a year we will drive back 2 England and get another mot.our car is quite old so we r not worried about putting a lot of miles on it.as the previous post explain it is tricky and no option comes without problems.goodluck whatever u decide x


----------

